# Toro 726 Axle Shaft



## jeepem (Jan 2, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can find a Toro 726 axle shaft, part number 8-8760? It is a discontinued part.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Have you tried checking local repair shops, they may have old stock on hand or a parts machine they can pull it from. You might want to check your local Craigslist for a cheap parts machine as well because it may not be the only discontinued part. IMO $50-$100 for a machine you can get alot of good discontinued parts from is a worth while investment if you plan on trying to keep it running long term.


----------



## jeepem (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah I've checked craigslist and ebay, no one is selling a 726 or an 826 (both have the same axle).


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is the old one bent or broken? If you have the old one a machine shop could make a new one, but it won't be particularly cheap. Anything else wrong with the blower? You might be better off checking craigslist for one with a blown engine.


----------



## jeepem (Jan 2, 2014)

The old one is broken, other than that everything was working on it but its been a couple of years since its been run last.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

*Break*

Usually a shaft will break on a spot with a hole through it. Can you send a photo of your break. Also whether a bearing is involved close by. I'm trying to judge how a simple weld then grinding it down could solve this. Sometimes it doesn't need to be a fine polish machined job. That shaft is not critical perfection to work. 6-20 RPM?


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

*726 axle*



jeepem said:


> The old one is broken, other than that everything was working on it but its been a couple of years since its been run last.


=======================================================

I located an axle for you, if you still need one. Contact me at [email protected] , and I will send you the persons contact info. Tried twice, to send you a PM, but nothing shows up as sent by me. --- John


----------

